# Grub auf Windows-Partition installieren (wenn möglich ohne mbr)



## JohnDoe (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

wir haben hier die Situation, dass wir zwei Windows-Betriebssysteme mit Passwörtern im Bootloader versehen sollen.
Dies geht meiner Erinnerung nach mit dem Grub.
Und den konnte man auch (zumindest die menu.lst) auf einer Windows-Partition installieren.
Ist es auch möglich, den Grub so zu installieren, dass er ohne mbr auskommt, sprich nur auf der aktiven Partition?
Hintergrund ist, dass wir nur fat- und ntfs-Partitionen imagen können und wir den Grub mitimagen müssen.

Das ganze betrifft zwar primär Windows, aber ich denke, mit alternativen Bootloadern kennt ihr euch hier besser aus....

Grüße und Danke


----------

